#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  Direct MBA Admissions-2012 in IIMT,Meerut

## vijaythakur

*About Us:*
The foundation of this magnanimous institute was laid in 1994. The sapling has been gaining strength and vitality with the outcome that today IIMT stands as the most beautiful and fragrant blossom of Northern India imparting quality education to the students. The college aims to accomplish the task of developing multifaceted personality and hone up the skills of the students to create an enlightened society. Education is not a preparation for life, it is the life itself. Students need to be taught how to shoulder responsibilities. Since management of IIMT is a big affair, some responsibilities of maintaining the discipline are vested with the students through the Association of Students.




* Contact Details*
      Alisha Khanna :09716005045
     alisha@directmbaadmission.com
     http://directmbaadmission.com/





  Similar Threads: Direct BBA Admissions-2012 in IIMT,Meerut Direct MCA Admissions-2012 in IIMT,Meerut Direct MCA Admissions-2012 in BIT,Meerut Direct MBA Admissions-2012 in BIT,Meerut IIMT Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facility Discussions

----------


## msmkhana

The process is good for the students who are unable to qualify CAT or MAT. They can take admissions directly by simple give normal test.

----------


## dimpysingh

Yup its great feature for disqualified students. Everyone must get fair opportunity to survive and live the same life as they deserve to

----------

